

Inside look at Spotify - hjortureh
http://14islands.tumblr.com/post/33885479591/inside-look-at-spotify

======
aleros
Hi,

is there any slides of the presentations there so I can learn more about this?
I was not able to attend the meeting as I was out of money, but I'm an awarded
hacker by Andrew Mager, so this is very important for me. Mager sent me a pair
of headphones from the US to me. He said I'm a embassadour and is talented.

Also, did the speakers mention anything about a engine called Spider, from
previous speaks I heard about it, and it was used for internal pages in the
Spotify client before the introduction of the spotify apps, though it still
used by the oldest parts of the spotify client (like artist and playlist
pages).

~~~
hjortureh
Not there I know of but you could follow the event on Meetup to see if they
post something: <http://www.meetup.com/Spotify/events/81283222/>

Don't recall any talks about Spider.

